# Blog 2



## Edward Elgar (Mar 22, 2006)

I tackled the development of Beethoven's Op.14 No.2. The triplet semi-quavers against regular semi-quavers are not as difficult as I had first envisaged. I've got up to bar eight in my transcription of Berio's 'Leaf'. That is a difficult task!

I was thinking of the first three Beethoven sonatas (Op.2) The third in the set (C major) is monumental compared with the previous two! There are extended passages that look and sound like Chopin studies. Schnabel's recording takes all the early sonatas at ridiculously fast tempi (but I suppose you had to in those days due to time constraints).


----------

